# Whats poppen



## Professor Random (Nov 15, 2017)

Hey, uh I made this account a while ago but just kinda forgot about this so uh, Imma see how active I can be here.
¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I guess to start off I am currently living in Italy, but I am American. I am a red belt in tae kwon do. And uuuuuhhh I sometimes post my tournament videos on youtube. 

I guess that's all you need to know for now. Feel free to ask questions i guess?


----------



## jobo (Nov 15, 2017)

Professor Random said:


> Hey, uh I made this account a while ago but just kinda forgot about this so uh, Imma see how active I can be here.
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> I guess to start off I am currently living in Italy, but I am American. I am a red belt in tae kwon do. And uuuuuhhh I sometimes post my tournament videos on youtube.
> ...


hi, let's see you vids then!


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 15, 2017)

Professor Random said:


> Hey, uh I made this account a while ago but just kinda forgot about this so uh, Imma see how active I can be here.
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> I guess to start off I am currently living in Italy, but I am American. I am a red belt in tae kwon do. And uuuuuhhh I sometimes post my tournament videos on youtube.
> ...



Awesome.

I wish more members shared video.....looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Professor Random (Nov 15, 2017)

jobo said:


> hi, let's see you vids then!


Only got one up right now cause I just started back up recently, It's kinda cringy but I would be more then happy to share it with you.






I do realize I did really bad in it and I could use a lot of help, I took a 2 year break, as I transferred from west to italy and certificates were all messed up that's why I had to wear a green/blue in the tournament, But I do have a certificate for a red belt and traditionally I am a red belt. (Just to clear up any confusion)

Please do share your opinions and criticize me as much as you want, and hopefully I can learn more. 

*:EDIT:* I am in the blue


----------



## donald1 (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm not a tae Kwon do practitioner but it looked like neither of you had your hands up much.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 15, 2017)

donald1 said:


> I'm not a tae Kwon do practitioner but it looked like neither of you had your hands up much.


That's what a lot of taekwondo fights look like just watch the Olympics


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 15, 2017)

Professor Random said:


> Only got one up right now cause I just started back up recently, It's kinda cringy but I would be more then happy to share it with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long ago was the fight? I see the 2k17..was it last week, or 11 months ago?

The advice will probably be the same, and I haven't had a chance to watch it yet, I'm just curious.


----------



## Martial D (Nov 15, 2017)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Buka (Nov 15, 2017)

Welcome to martialTalk, Professor Random.


----------



## donald1 (Nov 15, 2017)

where are my manners. i completely forgot to say hi...

hello!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 15, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 15, 2017)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Professor Random (Nov 16, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> How long ago was the fight? I see the 2k17..was it last week, or 11 months ago?
> 
> The advice will probably be the same, and I haven't had a chance to watch it yet, I'm just curious.


It was published a day after the tournament so it was on October 29th, not too long ago


----------



## Tames D (Nov 16, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 16, 2017)

donald1 said:


> I'm not a tae Kwon do practitioner but it looked like neither of you had your hands up much.


I was going to say the same thing.  But after he got hit in the nuts twice, I was thinking he should keep his hands lower


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 16, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.
As far as the video goes... it takes guts to invite criticism. I'll only say that although what you're doing is perfectly fine in an Olympic-rules tourney, if you sparred like that in our dojang, you'd go home with a headache.
I have a rule: hands on hips, teeth in pocket.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 16, 2017)

Welcome to Martial Talk. You'll find a lot of different thoughts and opinions here - some well-considered, others (sometimes my own) less so. Sometimes we are just a bunch of smartasses, and sometimes we are serious and scholarly. The trick is to tell those apart.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 16, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk. You'll find a lot of different thoughts and opinions here - some well-considered, others (sometimes my own) less so. Sometimes we are just a bunch of smartasses, and sometimes we are serious and scholarly. The trick is to tell those apart.


The issue is that many of us are serious in one thread and smartasses in another.


----------



## inkypaws (Nov 17, 2017)

Hey, nice job in your video. (Thanks for reminding me to never let anyone record me, can only imagine what that would look like.) Q, do they let you kick in the head, below black belt, where you are, Italy?


----------



## Professor Random (Nov 17, 2017)

inkypaws said:


> Hey, nice job in your video. (Thanks for reminding me to never let anyone record me, can only imagine what that would look like.) Q, do they let you kick in the head, below black belt, where you are, Italy?


Yes, its more of age range rather then belt rank. So my little sister who does taekwondo, 8 years old, cannot hit in the head and they have to wear a a visor similar to this one






 I have worn it once or twice because I was missing a mouth guard. Not my favorite thing in the world. 



Dirty Dog said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.
> As far as the video goes... it takes guts to invite criticism. I'll only say that although what you're doing is perfectly fine in an Olympic-rules tourney, if you sparred like that in our dojang, you'd go home with a headache.
> I have a rule: hands on hips, teeth in pocket.


I come home from my classes with a head ache as it is. 



JR 137 said:


> I was going to say the same thing.  But after he got hit in the nuts twice, I was thinking he should keep his hands lower


My teacher told me it was because he didn't kick high enough, which is true. But I do need to work on my lower blocking, I'm not that fast at it (as you saw).
I would rather get kicked in the nuts and get one free point then give up 3 points to a head shot. But also if he does kick a little harder next time I won't be on the mats to be giving out head shots.


----------



## inkypaws (Nov 17, 2017)

Professor Random said:


> Yes, its more of age range rather then belt rank. So my little sister who does taekwondo, 8 years old, cannot hit in the head and they have to wear a a visor similar to this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  I have an old jaw injury from a car accident when I was young. It settled (but still not sitting in socket) after dealing with wisdom teeth issues in early twenties. I think I would rather wear that contraption to protect my jaw then wear a mouth guard. Not that far along in my training to have thought about it, so nice to know.


----------



## Professor Random (Nov 17, 2017)

inkypaws said:


> I have an old jaw injury from a car accident when I was young. It settled (but still not sitting in socket) after dealing with wisdom teeth issues in early twenties. I think I would rather wear that contraption to protect my jaw then wear a mouth guard. Not that far along in my training to have thought about it, so nice to know.


Definitely not my first choice for a fight, but considering your position it might be the best choice. The only reason I really don't like it is because its hard to see your opponents feet (Which I rely heavily on) and it gets kinda foggy when you breath hard. But other then that you don't need a mouth guard and its pretty safe against punches to the throat.


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 17, 2017)

inkypaws said:


> I have an old jaw injury from a car accident when I was young. It settled (but still not sitting in socket) after dealing with wisdom teeth issues in early twenties. I think I would rather wear that contraption to protect my jaw then wear a mouth guard. Not that far along in my training to have thought about it, so nice to know.



We have gone to tournaments where face shields are mandatory for kids....my son hates the face shields.

Now that is the 1st thing we look at before we go.  If they require face shields we go elsewhere.


And in regards to the mouthpiece if you double boil it and fit it correctly the mouthguard might not give you any problems.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 17, 2017)

Professor Random said:


> I would rather get kicked in the nuts and get one free point then give up 3 points to a head shot. But also if he does kick a little harder next time I won't be on the mats to be giving out head shots.


Never sacrifice your jewels for a free point. The tournament just isn't worth it...


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 17, 2017)

Professor Random said:


> Only got one up right now cause I just started back up recently, It's kinda cringy but I would be more then happy to share it with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just watched the first half...disclaimer: I do not practice TKD, or do any WTF-style competitions. Some of this may not apply.

Ignoring the differences that I think are stylistic, there are two things I would work on: Angles and combos. You seem to be fighting very linearly-you guys move around the map, but when you attack it's just directly head on, neither person seemed to be utilizing angles that much IMO. You also seem to either only throw one shot and wait, or throw a bunch of kicks in a row, without focusing on defense, or actually setting up kicks. It can be useful to throw one shot for a purpose of the second shot, and when you do 'rush', make sure you're still defending. Last thing you want is to rush and than get a nasty kick to the head while you're doing so.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 17, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> Never sacrifice your jewels for a free point. The tournament just isn't worth it...


Unless you’re done having kids 

Edit: Nah, still not worth it.


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 17, 2017)

Professor Random said:


> Definitely not my first choice for a fight, but considering your position it might be the best choice. The only reason I really don't like it is because its hard to see your opponents feet (Which I rely heavily on) and it gets kinda foggy when you breath hard. But other then that you don't need a mouth guard and its pretty safe against punches to the throat.


I’m so much slower at reacting when I watch my opponent’s feet.  So are a lot of others I’ve asked.  One very, very highly skilled karateka (William Oliver from Fighting Black Kings) said many times - (paraphrased) “if you watch my feet, I’ll kick you in the head before you can do anything about it.”  My CI trained alongside Oliver many times.  He had to spar him bare knuckle at the end of his 1st and 2nd dan tests.  As great as Oliver was, he was reportedly an even better teacher.  I’ll take his word for it.

And watching the feet is a great way to never see punches coming.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 17, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> The issue is that many of us are serious in one thread and smartasses in another.


Or in the same post, even.


----------



## Professor Random (Nov 17, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> I’m so much slower at reacting when I watch my opponent’s feet.  So are a lot of others I’ve asked.  One very, very highly skilled karateka (William Oliver from Fighting Black Kings) said many times - (paraphrased) “if you watch my feet, I’ll kick you in the head before you can do anything about it.”  My CI trained alongside Oliver many times.  He had to spar him bare knuckle at the end of his 1st and 2nd dan tests.  As great as Oliver was, he was reportedly an even better teacher.  I’ll take his word for it.
> 
> And watching the feet is a great way to never see punches coming.


Welp not many punches in any fight I been in recently, But thats not saying they're not coming in the near future.


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 17, 2017)

inkypaws said:


> I have an old jaw injury from a car accident when I was young. It settled (but still not sitting in socket) after dealing with wisdom teeth issues in early twenties. I think I would rather wear that contraption to protect my jaw then wear a mouth guard. Not that far along in my training to have thought about it, so nice to know.


Have you considered a custom made mouthpiece from a dentist?  I just got fitted for one yesterday.  It’ll cost $80 when it comes in.  It’ll probably fit you far better than a store bought one.  Most decent ones I’ve seen in stores at around the $30 mark, so while $80 is almost triple that amount, it’s not an absurd price if it fits well.  

My problem with bite and boil guards is they never cover the farthest back molars.  I caught a hook kick in the jaw a few weeks ago, and my back teeth grinded despite having my mouthpiece in and my mouth shut.  It wasn’t too bad nor too hard of a kick, but it could’ve been a lot worse.


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 17, 2017)

Professor Random said:


> Welp not many punches in any fight I been in recently, But thats not saying they're not coming in the near future.


MA/TKD “fight” or actual fight?  Most people on the streets aren’t going to throw very many kicks.


----------



## Professor Random (Nov 17, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> MA/TKD “fight” or actual fight?  Most people on the streets aren’t going to throw very many kicks.


I don't plan in getting in any street fights as my teacher discourages it. So mainly tkd fighting.


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 17, 2017)

Professor Random said:


> I don't plan in getting in any street fights as my teacher discourages it. So mainly tkd fighting.


Most people don’t plan on getting into fights.  But plans have a funny way of backfiring.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 17, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Most people don’t plan on getting into fights.  But plans have a funny way of backfiring.


This puts on a new spin on the quote "everyone has a plan until they get punched in the face"


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 17, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> This puts on a new spin on the quote "everyone has a plan until they get punched in the face"


I was thinking the same thing after I posted it and read it.


----------

